# Wie viel Hertz hat dein Monitor?



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich fang dann mal an:
[X] 120 Hz
mfg


----------



## Pikus (16. Februar 2011)

[X] Sonsitges

TFT mit 75Hz


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Februar 2011)

60Hz Samsung BX2450LED und finde ich völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

Der Syncmaster 2233RZ mit 120 Hz.
Klar sind 60 Hz ausreichend, aber wenn man sich einen neuen Monitor kauft, dann will man was Gutes haben, die Teile überleben meistens zwei PCs


----------



## Striker434 (16. Februar 2011)

[x] Sonstiges: TFT 75Hz


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 60Hz Samsung BX2450LED und finde ich völlig ausreichend.


Klar scheint ja auch ein Klasse Monitor zu sein! 
Nur wenn ich schon neu Kauf dann auch "das Beste" 
mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2011)

[x] 2 x 60 Hz. Der nächste könnte 120Hz haben wenn ich was passendes finde incl. LED


----------



## TheReal (16. Februar 2011)

Also ich hätte fast 120Hz wählen können, allerdings war der Acer GD245HQ der gestern hier ankam so grottenschlecht (Vorallem summte er sehr laut), dass ich ihn wieder zurück geschickt habe. Bin jetzt erstmal von 120Hz abgeschreckt, weil die Technik noch ziemlich unausgereift scheint. Ich hab zwar einen Unterschied zu 60Hz gemerkt, aber der ist mir die anderen Mängel und den Aufpreis nicht wert. 


> Nur wenn ich schon neu Kauf dann auch "das Beste"


Schien mir nicht so, als ob 120Hz Schirme das auch sind. Zumindest nicht der von Acer. Einzige brauchbare Alternative scheint der von BenQ zu sein und ohne FullHD der von Samsung.

Von daher wirds bei mir jetzt auch ein 60Hz Samsung BX2450LED. 
PS: Ja vor diesem ersten Post habe ich mir das Monitor-Forum schon paar mal angesehen, jetzt habt ihr noch jemand mehr mit diesem Bildschirm.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

@Dr Bakterius Der BenQ XL2410T ist echt Klasse! Hat LED sowie 120Hz 
@TheReal Wie gesagt der BenQ ist echt geil!


----------



## -Phoenix- (16. Februar 2011)

[X]TFT mit 60Hz  @ LG W2253


----------



## byte1981 (16. Februar 2011)

[X] TFT mit 60Hz (BenQ E2220HD)


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

Scheint ja doch der Großteil zu sein der 60Hz nutzt ;D


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Februar 2011)

120hz acer gd245hqbid primär
60hz hp w2408h


----------



## Leandros (16. Februar 2011)

60 Hz. Samsung SyncMaster BX2350 LED. Geiles Teil!

Hätter allerdings auch gerne mal 120 Hz getestet, meine Augen sind so Empfindlich, da merk ich das! Alles unter 60 FPS (dauerhaft) kann ich nicht Zocken.  

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I9000 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Uziflator (16. Februar 2011)

[x] TFT 75 Hz


----------



## Gxm04 (16. Februar 2011)

[x] TFT mit 60Hz   Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, geiles Teil!   Gruß


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Februar 2011)

[x] 60 Hz TFT 22" von Yuraku


----------



## LosUltimos (16. Februar 2011)

[x] TFT mit 60 Hz ( LG Flatron W2486L)


----------



## negert (16. Februar 2011)

1x 75Hz -> 22"
1x 60Hz -> 15" (für Photoshopwerkzeuge)


----------



## schlappe89 (16. Februar 2011)

Guter alter CRT mit 85 Hz. Würde ich nur gegen einen TFT mit der gleichen Auflösung 1280x960 tauschen. Gibts aber nicht ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Februar 2011)

[X] TFT mit 60Hz

Zwei mal, der nächste wird auch wieder 60Hz haben, da der baugleich zu den ersten beiden sein muss


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

[x] 60Hz @ Samsung SyncMaster BX2450


----------



## RapToX (17. Februar 2011)

[x] 120Hz (benq xl2410t)
[x] 60Hz (samsung 226bw -> zweitrechner)


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Februar 2011)

[X] TFT mit 60 Hz. Samsung BX2450, wunderbares Gerät.


----------



## Ceyone (17. Februar 2011)

[X] TFT mit 60Hz

ASUS VE246H werde auch noch eine weile bei 60 Hz bleiben,
da der Monitor relativ neu ist.
Und 120Hz TFT´s mit mindestens 24 Zoll zu teuer sind atm.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Februar 2011)

[x] CRT mit 85Hz @ Iiyama Vision Master Pro 450


Mehr ist leider nicht drin, die Röhre ist aber Jahrgang 2001.


----------



## Junky90 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich besitze einen ASUS MS238H. Ich betreibe ihn mit 60 Hz. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob der auch 75 Hz kann. In den Einstellungen steht mir die Option 75 Hz offen, aber ich hab es nicht ausprobiert, da ich meinen Monitor nicht schrotten will. Ausserdem wurde mir gesagt, dass 60 Hertz für einen solchen Monitor Standart wäre.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Februar 2011)

[X] 60Hz

Ich sehe zwar den unterschied zu mehr oder weniger, aber 60Hz ist halt das angenehmste für mich. 120Hz und mehr ist in meinen Augen mehr Unsinnig.


----------



## Geko (17. Februar 2011)

[X] TFT mit 60Hz @ ASUS VE246H


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Februar 2011)

[X] 2x 60 Hz auf zwei LG L227WTP und so schnell wird sich das auch nicht ändern.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Februar 2011)

60 aber gelegentlich auch 59 da es bei 60 probleme gab bei einigen Spielen


----------



## cabbo (17. Februar 2011)

[X] 120 Hz

..seit gestern


----------



## PEG96 (17. Februar 2011)

Mein t260 hat 60hertz, leider funzt das monitor oc net, warum auch immer.


----------



## Dommerle (17. Februar 2011)

[X] TFT mit 60 Hz (ASUS VW246H)


----------



## Amigo (17. Februar 2011)

[X] CRT mit 85Hz bei 1600x1200 - Samsung Syncmaster 950p Plus

Vor 3 Jahren für nen € aus der Bucht gefischt. 
Funzt wunderbar, wird aber dies Jahr in Rente gehen... am meißten stört mich der Platzverbrauch, aber es wird Zeit für ihn...


----------



## proxygyn (17. Februar 2011)

60Hz - spiele nicht so oft, dass sich 120Hz derzeit bei den Zusatzkosten lohnen. Vielleicht werden 120Hz für zukünftige Monitore Standard - dann hol ich mir auch einen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Februar 2011)

> Wie viel Hertz hat dein Monitor?


*
Analog* oder *digital*?
*Horizontal *oder *vertikal*?

Das ist von TFT zu TFT unterschiedlich.

Nur allein _"Frequenz = 60Hz"_ sagt nix über den Bildschirm aus.
Schon gar nicht wenn es sich um einen CRT handelt und die maximale Horizontal-Frequenz fehlt.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Februar 2011)

Digital und Vertikal 
mfg


----------



## Kokopalme (18. Februar 2011)

[X] Sonstiges ---> hab nen 60Hz LCD TV als Bildschirm


----------



## Pat149501 (18. Februar 2011)

60Hz

Acer S242HL


----------



## Jägermaister (18. Februar 2011)

[X] sonstiges 

TFT mit 70Hz


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Februar 2011)

Immerhin haben schon ca 11% nen 120Hz Monitor


----------



## dayo21 (18. Februar 2011)

2x TFT 60 Hz (acer V223PW und SyncMaster P2350)
1x TFT 75 Hz (SyncMaster 930BF)

alle hängen an meiner HD 5870!

PS: der acer V223PW ist entlich mal ein erschwinglicher Monitor mit DP!


----------



## Pumpi (19. Februar 2011)

(X) 60 Hz  (im Downgrade )



TheReal schrieb:


> Also ich hätte fast 120Hz wählen können, allerdings war der Acer GD245HQ der gestern hier ankam so grottenschlecht (Vorallem summte er sehr laut), dass ich ihn wieder zurück geschickt habe. Bin jetzt erstmal von 120Hz abgeschreckt, weil die Technik noch ziemlich unausgereift scheint. Ich hab zwar einen Unterschied zu 60Hz gemerkt, aber der ist mir die anderen Mängel und den Aufpreis nicht wert.
> Schien mir nicht so, als ob 120Hz Schirme das auch sind. Zumindest nicht der von Acer. Einzige brauchbare Alternative scheint der von BenQ zu sein und ohne FullHD der von Samsung.


 
Hatte auch mal den Acer 24" mit 120Hz, hab ihn auch wieder verkauft, zu klein und zu dürres Bild 

Hatte ihn zwischenzeitlich nochmal angeschlossen und musste feststellen, das beim scrollen doch schon erhebliche Vorteile gegenüber 60Hz zu erkennen sind. InGame sind mir die Vorteile eher selten aufgefallen, ich wusste besseres mit der Power anzufangen, als fps zu produzieren.

Mittlerweile hab ich aber so viel Power bei der ich oftmals nicht weiß wohin damit, das es tatsächlich denkbar wäre das ich mir drei von den neuen Acer 27" TFT's mit LED Backlight und 120 Hz hole 

Hat von den Dingern schon einer nen Test gesehen ?


----------



## joraku (19. Februar 2011)

_60 Hz  - LG Flatron W2361V
_


----------



## -Chefkoch- (19. Februar 2011)

[x] 120hz @ Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ


----------



## m3ntry (19. Februar 2011)

[X] 60Hz  Acer 242H (24")l + Acer X223W (22")


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

60Hz TFT @ 24 Zoll
Der nächste wird auch ein 120er.


----------



## ile (19. Februar 2011)

85 Hz CRT


----------



## Semih91 (20. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [x] 60Hz @ Samsung SyncMaster BX2450



Dito


----------



## Own3r (20. Februar 2011)

TFT mit 60Hz


----------



## Wenzman (20. Februar 2011)

120hz

benq xl-nochirgendwas


----------



## Tobucu (20. Februar 2011)

[x] TFT mit 60 Hz
Syncmaster P 2370 HD


----------



## widder0815 (20. Februar 2011)

60 hz Samsung P2770FH 27"

Wenn 120Hz dann natürlich 27" , kennt jamand einen Guten 27" 120ger ?


----------



## KaitoKid (20. Februar 2011)

[x] TFT mit 120 Hz
BenQXL2410T


----------



## Pumpi (20. Februar 2011)

> kennt jamand einen Guten 27" 120ger



Keiner kennt ihn, keiner hat ihn, alle wollen ihn :

Acer HN274Hbmiiid, 27" (ET.HH4HE.002) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## jensi251 (20. Februar 2011)

60Hz.


----------

